# Mid-Ohio Valley PenTurners Gathering



## mark james (Jul 8, 2017)

There will be a new Pen Turner Gathering!​
NOTE:  I was asked by Jason Rose (jasonalanrose) to create this thread to announce the gathering.  
I am not on the planning committee and have no active role in the gathering - any questions should be directed to Jason.

*Mid-Ohio Valley 
PenTurner's Gathering

September 16 - 17, 2017

Belpre, Ohio*


*The current line-up of Demonstration Topics include:*

Introduction to Casting
Hybrid Casting & Stabilization
Kitless Pens
Label Casting
Tool Sharpening
The Magical Skew
Casting Carbon Fiber
NEJE Rotary Jig Demo
Water Slide Decals
Faux Cigar Pen
Laser Inlays


*Here are the links for additional information:*

Website:  Mid-Ohio Valley Pen Turner Gathering

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/454770878203378/

Looks like an impressive event.​


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 8, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 8, 2017)

It's on my calendar.  It will be a fun event.


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 8, 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## thewishman (Jul 8, 2017)

I'll be there!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm going to pencil it in as I have a commitment on the 17th at 3:30 in Elkins, WV.


----------



## jasonalanrose (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey Mark, thanks for posting!!!!

Please don't delay the registration process as I need to order name tags and other items.....   please do not hesitate to reach out if you have any questions


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm registered and ready!!


----------



## campzeke (Jul 8, 2017)

I will be making the trip from Tampa, FL meeting up with Steve Kondo along the way.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 8, 2017)

this looks pretty possible for me.


----------



## bjbear76 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## papaturner (Jul 9, 2017)

I hope I can be the Southern Representative. My sights are set on it.:biggrin:


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 9, 2017)

I am in. Now just trying to see if my wife will be going.


----------



## irishsteele (Sep 6, 2017)

I will be there


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Sep 6, 2017)

I started to type, "I think I might try to make this.  How far can it be?"  ("Almost seven hours" is the correct answer.)  I marking nest year on my calendar.  Have a great time.  I envy you!


----------



## mark james (Sep 6, 2017)

Gregory Hardy said:


> I started to type, "I think I might try to make this.  How far can it be?"  ("Almost seven hours" is the correct answer.)  I marking nest year on my calendar.  Have a great time.  I envy you!



Keep in mind  the MPG:  Midwest Penturners Gathering,  May 18-20, 2018 in Wadsworth, OH.  

Each of these meetings are well worth the attention and if anyone is able to, to attend.  Great events, and the opportunity to learn and chat with those you have met online is a great day.

I hope to get to the last afternoon of this meeting (Mid-Ohio Valley Penturners Gathering), but Hurricane Irma may dictate where my tail heads...

Finishing up an IAP Collection roadtrip through Charlotte, Raleigh, Richmond, Atlanta.  Will kayak the eddy behind Hurricane Irma!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Sep 6, 2017)

Helmet and life jacket, brother.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Sep 6, 2017)

And, hey!  Only four hours away!  Mark - hold  a gathering in Scio, New York.  I have guest rooms, two couches, and eleven acres for camping.  Bring your own essentials and be nice to my wife and dogs.  I also have a generator, so BYOL.  ("Bring Your Own Lathe.")  Summer 2018.  Be there or be square (literally).


----------



## mark james (Sep 6, 2017)

Gregory Hardy said:


> Helmet and life jacket, brother.



I have Kayaked my best days 15 years ago when my back and eyes allowed. (class III-IV on the Yough/Cheat/Gauley)...  

If I need a helmet and life jacket, I know I will be 4 hrs previously gone!  I will follow the roads to safety, then be ava to help if I can!  

The MOVPTG should be a nice weekend, I hope to catch the end of it - Jason has done a great job!

I encourage everyone to consider attending.  Nothing but a bunch of pen turners, blanks, vendors, casters, demos, etc...   Sounds like a lot of fun.  If all goes well, I'll be skeddaling from Atlanta Sat afternoon to catch Sunday demos!.  (I want to poke at Mr Wines...).  Be well my friends!


----------



## mark james (Sep 6, 2017)

Gregory Hardy said:


> And, hey!  Only four hours away!  Mark - hold  a gathering in Scio, New York.  I have guest rooms, two couches, and eleven acres for camping.  Bring your own essentials and be nice to my wife and dogs.  I also have a generator, so BYOL.  ("Bring Your Own Lathe.")  Summer 2018.  Be there or be square (literally).



Truly!  Last weekend I was at a dear friends house in Dansville.  We finally went to a house on Lake Canandaigua . I go there 1-2x a year, well maybe less rescentlessly .  So I have no issue getting to Scio!


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday, but not spending the night (I don't think I am anyways...)


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 7, 2017)

There will be a contest at the meetup as well. Here are the details. 

Bring your pens!!!!
 1. Best of show bring the best one you've got.....    
...

 2. Modified Slimline kit, has to have 2 tubes......

 Not sure who will judge them yet, could be a couple people I drag in off the street or it could be the vendors....

 Lastly let's do a pen swap!!!!

 Please take a note card and write some information down about the pen you enter in the contest(s).....     no pics of them on Facebook or IAP from now till the completion is complete......    

 Have a good week!


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 9, 2017)

Anyone that is going next weekend happen to have a piece of black ebonite they would be willing to sell?


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 11, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Anyone that is going next weekend happen to have a piece of black ebonite they would be willing to sell?


 
How long and what size?
I have a piece I can bring


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 11, 2017)

If be ok with 4 or 5 inches and between 5/8 and 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 11, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> If be ok with 4 or 5 inches and between 5/8 and 1/2 inch thick.


 I'll check what size it is when I get home tonight


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 11, 2017)

EBorraga said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > If be ok with 4 or 5 inches and between 5/8 and 1/2 inch thick.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 15, 2017)

Well, I was waiting to register until the last minute (I really don't know why....) but the online registration is closed. The site mentions that we can still register at the door but it states:

"May be ineligible for certain concessions such as certain events and activities that relied on receiving registration information in advance."

Wonder what that means?


----------



## jasonalanrose (Sep 15, 2017)

The only thin you may not be able to participate in would be the 1 on 1 kitless pen workshop but even that  could be worked around I'm sure....

C-ya Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 15, 2017)

Hope there is a work around for that! I have been focused on kitless pens for several months. I was anxious to see how others do it.

I know it's my fault. I really have no excuse on why I didn't register ahead. I understand if it's not possible.

Thank you for the response.

Lewis Schrader


----------

